# plug wires impedance



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

my 65 GTO V8 389CI is currently fitted with a set of Packard plug wires with electronic distributor;
my is concern is that they all around 150 ohms and when I look on ebay or summit or any other site, the wires corresponding to my car should make 500 ohms per foot;
is this rule an absolute standard and I should buy another set from AC Delco (or other) or can I keep my Packard wires?
in others words, how the impedance affect the spark plugs and ignition in general?
thanks for your feedback;:surprise:


----------

